# 3 in 1 truck satnav on EBay



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone bought one of the above sat navy's on EBay.frot £89.99 they seem a good buy.Any comments please before I get one??


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Like this one?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pro-Drive...ics_GPSSystems_GPSSystems&hash=item3f34b7f26b

Most satnavs are only as good as their latest map update.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes that's the one.Didnt see that perticular one,could save £20!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

As Bill says, it all depends on the latest map update, and as far as I know none of them yet has sufficient detail about road widths to work effectively in (so called) truck guidance mode.

If the map has no indication of the road width, no amount of nifty programming will make the gadget any less likely to send you down inappropriate short cuts or along narrow lanes and even the occasional goat track! :roll: 

With that in mind it might still be a good buy, but I'd suggest you consider CoPilot first if you have a smart phone. For 30 quid you get a satnav which is as good as a TomTom (if not better) with free European street level map updates for life, plus free Live Traffic for a year and only 8 quid per year after that.

I have a TomTom 1005 Live which I would give to you, except that I'm keeping it as a backup just in case something happens to the phone. CoPilot is, quite simply, better! 

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Dave.I am looking at this as a back up to my fitted system(Parrot asteroid smart)We are going to France shortly and always like to have back ups for sat nav etc.i am running Sygic truck on the Parrot and notice this one on EBay has it fitted.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I bought one of these free updates for life good value and it works okay lots of features. Very pleased with it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-7-INC...ics_GPSSystems_GPSSystems&hash=item4ac571606c

And less than £50

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like it will suit you fine then Oval.

As said, I also like to have a backup, and if you can achieve it without spending a fortune that has to be good.

Never looked at Sygic (_but I believe it rivals CoPilot_) and if it runs the same software as your fitted gadget you can hardly go wrong.

Dave 

P.S. *Andy *- did you get the slinky looking female with it as well?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

ovalball said:


> Has anyone bought one of the above sat navy's on EBay.frot £89.99 they seem a good buy.Any comments please before I get one??


If you happen to stumble onto 'Fun' and search truck sat nav you will come across an extremely long thread about these devices. 

Mike


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

P.S. *Andy *- did you get the slinky looking female with it as well?[/quote]

Yes she is very nice and tells me where to go.

Amdy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I see she gets you so hot under the collar that you can't spell your own name. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have been searching for more info on the Pro-Drive to which Bill Creer linked and the one Andy di..

For both I can find multiple sellers such as eBay and Amazon, but the specs on those sites are minimal and I cannot find the manufacturers' websites.

Can somebody please help.

Geoff


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Dave, Where do you get the £30 from for CoPilot ?

When I look on the apps page it is £140 odd !!!!!!!

Keith


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Here Keith, and you will get a penny change out of the 30 quid. :wink:

>> CoPilot click here

I can't see myself ever buying another dedicated satnav at several times more money, when CoPilot is so good.

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

IMHO does anyone actually need motorhome specific Sat Nav?
My personal opinion is that provided the driver and especially the passenger are driving with the total awareness that is required then there can never be a problem. All height, width and weight restrictions are indicated well in advance.
As far as unsuitable roads are concerned, no Sat Nav is a bible, they only give a route based on mathematical calculations. The onus is always on the driver to accept the suggestion or not.
We currently carry TomTom, Garmin, CoPilot Pro and Osmand, but the final decision as to route is always mine.
Gerry


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Cant beat a paper map and MK1 eyeball......................... :roll: 

And anyway - getting lost is half the fun!!!!!


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Interesting thread as we tool looked at the £50 - £100 truck sat navs recently but ended up with a Snooper S2500 Ventura.

Maybe I've misunderstood all this sales hype about entering your width, length, height etc. Today, for example, the Snooper tried to send us down what we know to be a very tight B road but having local knowledge we knew better.

Our Kontiki tag is 2.35m wide plus the mirrors so to be on the safe side, the width for the Snooper is set to 2.7m. Are these width parameters in sat navs only relevant to width restrictions, say between bollards in residential areas or should they prevent/advise you from going down narrow lanes?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think you misunderstood anything Deefordog. :wink: The marketing hype is (IMHO) close to being a scam, because . . . .



> *Zebedee said earlier*:- As Bill says, it all depends on the latest map update, and as far as I know none of them yet has sufficient detail about road widths to work effectively in (so called) truck guidance mode.
> If the map has no indication of the road width, no amount of nifty programming will make the gadget any less likely to send you down inappropriate short cuts or along narrow lanes and even the occasional goat track! :roll:
> Dave


I contacted Garmin Technical Help a while ago, and they agreed that they could not reliably guide large vehicles because the mapping software gave them very little indication of road width.

The biggest problem occurs when the road looks perfectly OK as you turn into it, but becomes very narrow half a mile later - which is where I would have to challenge Gerry's statement.

Otherwise I agree with him entirely. They are wonderful gadgets, but never put your total reliance upon them. You have a brain - they haven't!

Dave


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link Dave, but I see it is only available with specified operating systems, none of which I have. :x :x :x 

Keith


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info Dave. On the basis of no sat nav manufacturer being able to offer accurate mapping for narrow roads, I might as well have saved £250 and relied on our old £50 TT and AA map - well pissed off at Snooper and all the others who make wild claims !! :x


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

My feelings exactly Deefordog.

I can only assume that what I reported is still correct, having seen no announcements to the contrary - and members are still reporting problems with narrow roads, even though they have told their "truck orientated" gadget they are a large vehicle.

Some satnavs have low bridges and narrow roads built in as POIs I believe, but that's not the same thing at all. Apart from anything else it relies upon that particular bridge or narrow road having been included in the dataset! :roll:

After all that slagging off I have to say we still find the satnav absolutely invaluable - even though it gets called a bloody liar quite often!! :lol: However, since I found CoPilot I have no intention of spending more than the £30 it cost, and for a system that is just as good as our TomTom 1005 (_which is now kept only as an emergency backup_).

Dave


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Another reason NOT to use Snooper - SnoperNeo themselves tell me you can't get any of their Ventura range to repeat directions. So if the unit gives you a turning and you miss the verbal instruction because let's say you were talking or listening to something else, you can't just tap the screen for a repeat of the last message as per TomTom. Then you're screwed big time.


----------



## skippy1965 (Mar 21, 2014)

*satnav*

i got a 7.5 inch one off ebay for under £50 its brand new and it has full european maps and free updates for life and is called a novatec they are brilliant used mine a few times and going to switzerland in may with it


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Got a link for the Novatec Skippy?


----------



## tinamejulie (Mar 16, 2014)

*THANK YOU*



inkey-2008 said:


> I bought one of these free updates for life good value and it works okay lots of features. Very pleased with it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-7-INC...ics_GPSSystems_GPSSystems&hash=item4ac571606c
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy , have been looking for a new sat nav as our Tom Tom Start can't be set for a van/motorhome etc. , only for a car . We also have an Argos 747-2 , only had it for 2 months but love it !!

Cheers
Tina


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: THANK YOU*



> tinamejulie said:- . . . our Tom Tom Start can't be set for a van/motorhome etc. , only for a car .


Save your money Julie. :wink:

None of them can realistically be set for a motorhome as the required data is simply not present in the mapping programs. Road width is the crucial factor, and there is no way any satnav can know that.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2033857.html#2033857

If you have a smart phone I'd suggest you look at CoPilot. 30 quid and it's as good, if not better than a TomTom.

Dave


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Have to agree with Dave on the over hype suggestion. I've just come in from giving a Garmin 740LMT a test run in motorhome mode. I deliberately asked for a couple of local destinations knowing there would be problems on the way if it got it wrong. It routed me through both a 6'6" width barrier and an off-set narrow bridge of the same width. It gave a warning that there were unknown problems ahead at about two hundred yards but well to late to be any good if I was in the van instead of the car.

I thought the idea was to route you away from this sort of problem in the first place, not take you there and only then warn you. Goes back tomorrow :evil: 

Ron


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Ron - that's how I feel with our Snooper 2500 Ventura. Feel we've been miss-sold something that won't do what it says on the tin and how on earth the CC can endorse such sat navs is beyond me.

Only saving grace for our Snooper is that we can put way points in so can go from place to place without having to go the direct A to B, something our old TT couldn't do.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: THANK YOU*



> and it's as good, if not better than a TomTom.
> 
> Dave


It doesn't take much to achieve that..... :roll:

Had one - never again.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> deefordog said:- Only saving grace for our Snooper is that we can put way points in so can go from place to place without having to go the direct A to B, something our old TT couldn't do.


That's another reason why I keep suggesting that folk have a look at CoPilot.

I don't know how many waypoints it will accept - I have only entered about 30 ( 8O ) on a route to the South of France!!!! It seems to have no limit.

While I think satnavs are wonderful gadgets and we wouldn't ever be without one, I really can't see the point of spending more than 30 quid on one (_CoPilot Premium Western Europe_) - assuming you already have a smart phone of course.

I think I would even buy a new smart phone just to get CoPilot. It wouldn't cost any more than a good TomTom, and I would have all the other benefits of the phone as well.

Dave 8O


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

As Dave said - the mapping just doesn't include the width restrictions that motorhome and caravan drivers are wanting.

I would imagine, though could be wrong, that the same maps are used for a basic sat nav as are used for a bells n whistles one? 

Interesting to see the trend of sat navs being replaced by smart phones - and it seems, that smart phones can be better.

Dave - does a smart phone with mapping still provide audio instructions and have POI downloading and favourite saving etc?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi dave sorry to put you in the position of co-pilot expert but my Tom Tom has been letting me down on the mobile charging 2 hrs into a journey quits so I am thinking of getting the co-pilot as back up, 
My question is if I load it on my I pad and my I phone I understand that I have to log out of each device as I use it but at present I don't have a sim in the I pad will it still work as osmand+ used to in an old nexus ie no sim or do I need to get another ,
Off to Italy in a week or so will get a local data sim when there but have just lost the use of the Fogg sim I used here .


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> tonyt said:- Dave - does a smart phone with mapping still provide audio instructions and have POI downloading and favourite saving etc?


Yes, yes and yes Tony. 

Emily is the clearest and easiest to hear in a noisy environment of any satnav "voice" I have heard.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> rugbyken said:- Hi dave sorry to put you in the position of co-pilot expert


I'm pleased about that Ken, 'cos I'm no expert! :roll:



> rugbyken said:- My question is if I load it on my I pad and my I phone I understand that I have to log out of each device as I use it but at present I don't have a sim in the I pad will it still work as osmand+ used to in an old nexus ie no sim or do I need to get another.


Logging out after use is almost essential as it is quite battery hungry. You just need to select the main menu and click on the international on/off symbol in light blue, situated at the top right corner of the screen. >> Like this one <<

I don't know about the sim card as I don't do iGadgets. Since it's all offline (_once downloaded of course_) I am guessing that a sim card is not required.

If you are going to get it anyway I would just try it and see. It's a once only purchase so you can load it onto the iPad as well as the phone at no extra cost - so nothing lost.

I've only used it on the phone whilst driving, but it charges up perfectly well off the 12 volt socket. The pad might not charge up as efficiently since its battery is much bigger and slower to charge anyway.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------

